# Really nervous. Stopping progesterone at 16 weeks



## Tryingtobepositive89 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm after a bit of advice. I've had three miscarriages previously, two at 10 weeks and one at 6 weeks

I am now 16+5 weeks pregnant and tonight is my last progesterone supplement. I am on 200mg a day Cyclogest.

I've done the stupid thing and googled it and worried myself.

Should I be ok to stop now? And stopping cold turkey won't hurt will it?

Any and all advice welcome!

Thank you! X


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi trying. 
Most ladies stop at 12 weeks so I'm sure you will be fine. Have you been given advice by a doctor regarding this? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Tryingtobepositive89 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Kaz,

Thanks for the quick response. My doctor gave me a Prescription up to this point. When I asked about whether I needed further progesterone I was just told "you will be fine". 

I'm just a bit nervy given the history!

Thanks xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Your placenta will now have taken over and be producing the progesterone. So please don't worry. 

Kaz xxx


----------

